# Rhapsody and Aeropostle-2012 WB fillies



## Piaffe

annnndd...more!


----------



## Piaffe

and some more..


----------



## Piaffe

You guessed it..more pics:wink:


----------



## CLaPorte432

Awwwww!!!!!!

Were mom's pastured together before foaling?

They are so stinking cute! After a few days, you need to video the two little girls making mischief together.


----------



## Piaffe

Yea...they were pastured together for the last several months...they are good buddies and are getting along great  

I will get new pics/videos of the babies today or tomorrow


----------



## CLaPorte432

They don't seem to mind one another so I figured they were together beforehand.

What a nice little group of girls you have.

Any verdict on who's going up for sale and who's staying?


----------



## midnighttwilight

I like how the babies look like the opposite mother!! They are so cute can't believe you got 2 at once. Its like they are cousins growing up together. Keep the cuteness coming


----------



## xxdanioo

They are so cute


----------



## texasgal

Cuteness overload!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

They are darling! Have the little ones decided to play together yet?


----------



## Jumperforjoy

Super excited for pictures of them playing together!!!


----------



## tinyliny

this is just the picture of balance in lightness:










GAWD, i might have to draw them!


----------



## Piaffe

Skyseternalangel said:


> They are darling! Have the little ones decided to play together yet?


A little bit...they are still keeping their distance most of the time. Hopefully in a few days they will figure out they can have much more fun together 



Jumperforjoy said:


> Super excited for pictures of them playing together!!!


Tomorrow I should be able to get more 



tinyliny said:


> this is just the picture of balance in lightness:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GAWD, i might have to draw them!



I would be very honored if you were to draw them


----------



## SaddleStrings

They are both do cute! How could you ever pick a favorite? Love getting my daily dose of Sequel/ Rhapsody and Jazmine/Aeri


----------



## gymkhanaprincess7

Oh my gosh I can finally post!  They are both completely adorable, and I think it is so awesome that they foaled so close together! Hope the don't mind sharing a birthday party.. You know how girls are these days


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne

I am IN LOVE!!!!! I need to go find a towel to wipe up my drool.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piaffe

Thanks everyone! They are so fun and adorable I could just burst from happiness...lol:lol:

It was a VERY hot day today and the babies were napping a lot while I was there,but I got some pics...no videos  They were not running around enough..hehe. They are trying to play together,but the dams aren't letting them getting really close for too long. I'm sure they will settle in in a few more days 

Sorry for the pic overload:shock: I.just.couldn't.stop.


----------



## Piaffe

more:wink:


----------



## Piaffe

more pics


----------



## Piaffe

and more


----------



## Piaffe

and...more !


----------



## horsecrazygirl

i know!they are adorable and cute and ahhhh i just want to hug them they are sooo cute!!!



gymkhanaprincess7 said:


> Oh my gosh I can finally post!  They are both completely adorable, and I think it is so awesome that they foaled so close together! Hope the don't mind sharing a birthday party.. You know how girls are these days


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Aww Aeri tried to say hi  Rhapsody is a little shy huh?


----------



## Piaffe

Skyseternalangel said:


> Aww Aeri tried to say hi  *Rhapsody is a little shy huh*?


Not usually...she is actually much more independent/curious/wanting to explore than Aeri,but Sequel was keeping her very close today. Every time she tried to come play Sequel herded her back. She isn't even a week old yet so I'm sure Sequel has some crazy instincts going still:wink:


----------



## wyominggrandma

I love them both, but have a special place in my heart for Rhapsody.... She is my godfilly after all..


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Piaffe said:


> Every time she tried to come play Sequel herded her back. She isn't even a week old yet so I'm sure Sequel has some crazy instincts going still:wink:


Maybe in a few more weeks she'll relax a little.


----------



## texasgal

Freakin' adorable!


----------



## WesternTale

Are you planning to keep them or sell them?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piaffe

Miss Aeri will be available at weaning  I haven't decided concretely on Rhapsody yet. It's a tough decision as I don't compete seriously and she obviously has a ton of potential for such and with me she would be used as a pleasure horse and likely breeding when she is old enough. I think she has the brains,breeding,look, and drive to go far in the competing world though....

*sigh*


----------



## New_image

They are both precious but Rhapsody is just a doll! Look at those legs. I wouldn't blame you in the least for hanging on to her. If she goes missing, she isn't here


----------



## wetrain17

subbing


----------



## bird3220

It's so funny they look like they switched momma's. They are so stinkin cute!!! Congrats!!! Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Would you maybe want some edited pics of the girls? =)


----------



## bird3220

Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piaffe

ThirteenAcres said:


> Would you maybe want some edited pics of the girls? =)


That would be great Thanks!


----------



## Spirit Lifter

The lighter colored one has the same comma stripe as the momma! Do I see zebra stripes on the hind legs of the darker fillie? I loved all the pics! You are so lucky.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Here are a couple. Hope you like them. I'll do more, but wanted to post these.


----------



## Piaffe

Wow! I love it! Thank you so much


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

Looking forward to some new pics of the girls. Having a rough day (Cin injured himself) and I need something to put a smile on my face!!


----------



## Piaffe

Oh no..how did Cinny get hurt^^  I am so sorry!

I'm headed over as soon as I get off work and will get some more pics  Hopefully it will stop raining and I can turn them out too.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

Piaffe said:


> Oh no..how did Cinny get hurt^^  I am so sorry!
> 
> I'm headed over as soon as I get off work and will get some more pics  Hopefully it will stop raining and I can turn them out too.


I'm not sure. We had a very bad storm last night so either he did it during the storm, or most likely he did it playing in the mud after the storm. He LOVES to run and play in mud, stupid idiot. Anyway he has a slice through his foot, heel, coronet that hit an artery but luckily the vet thinks it didn't hit the joint. It's going to take time to heal.

Maybe the dams will let the little girls play together today...those would be wonderful, cheerful pictures


----------



## AnnaLover

Color-wise, it looks like your mares switched foals :lol:

Cute girls you have there!  Rhapsody has the LONGEST legs!! :shock:


----------



## palominolover

Wow. They're sure gonna be lookers once they're older. They're sure CUTE.


----------



## SMCLeenie

Updates? I love these girls.


----------



## Rachel1786

SMCLeenie said:


> Updates? I love these girls.


Yes, we need new pics!:lol:


----------



## SaddleStrings

I'm needing a Rhapsody and Aeropostale update. How are the girls doing?


----------



## Piaffe

Hey! sorry...I've just been busy! The girls are almost 3 weeks and they are SO much fun. Both are doing awesome and have started their "baby" training (picking up hooves,haltering,leading,getting in the trailer,etc.). They are both so curious and lovable. They come running when we call their names and they are so friendly. Jaz and Seq are doing wonderful as well and both are fantastic mommies.


----------



## Piaffe

more pics!


----------



## Piaffe

and some more!


----------



## AnnaLover

Adorable!!  Aeri is a lot stockier than Rhapsody! :shock:


----------



## Piaffe

Aeri is a lot stockier and Rhaps is a lot taller..lol


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

I love Rhapsody's legs!!!


----------



## SaddleStrings

Aeri seems to be the little sweetheart and Rhasody is the instigator. They are so adorable! Thanks for the updated pics, Piaffe!


----------



## Piaffe

Cinnys Whinny said:


> I love Rhapsody's legs!!!


Me too How is Cinny doing?!? Much better I hope...



SaddleStrings said:


> *Aeri seems to be the little sweetheart and Rhasody is the instigator.*


Exactly right! Aeri wants to be all cuddly with everything and everybody. Rhaps is sweet too,but she seems older and more mature. She just studies everything and then decides if she wants to bother with it or ignore it..lol. She doesn't seem nearly as babyish as Aeri  It is funny how different their personalities,expressions,and demeanors are even at 3 weeks old!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Awww they keep getting prettier and prettier!!


----------



## Kayty

Gorgeous youngsters! What is their breeding?


----------



## Piaffe

Kayty said:


> Gorgeous youngsters! What is their breeding?



Thanks! Rhapsody is out of my Oldenburg mare,Sequel and by Redwine. Aeri is out of my mare DLizza and by Armani SVS.*

Rewritten Rhapsody Oldenburg

Aeropostle Dutch Warmblood


----------



## Kayty

Loving the R lines! Very very nicely bred fillies, I look forward to seeing them mature. Congratulations


----------



## Piaffe

Hard to believe my baby girls are already 3 weeks old:shock: Time does fly!


----------



## Piaffe

more pics


----------



## Piaffe

just a few more...


----------



## SaddleStrings

They are getting sooooo big already! Slow down girls....


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

Piaffe said:


> Me too How is Cinny doing?!? Much better I hope...


Cinny is coming along pretty well. He hates being stuck in a dark box stall and not doing much so his manners are suffering, but other than that he is a trooper.

You can see more here

Cinny's foot cut thread

Love seeing the pictures of the girls playing, it makes me giggle every time.


----------



## livestoride

You take amazing photos! The girls are so cute and look full of personality. Keep those pics coming!


----------



## wyominggrandma

So, still waiting for my Godfilly's photo???


----------



## Snizard93

There is no such thing as too many foal pictures!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Wow they are growing fast!! Beautiful little girlies


----------



## ohmyitschelle

I've been very busy and only found this thread now... my goodness they've both grown so much and are seriously cute! How lucky you are to have these two little cuties in your everyday life!!


----------



## SaddleStrings

Time for baby updates


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

Yes, and didn't you promise us a video?


----------



## Piaffe

Sorry it has been so long. The girls are getting big fast! Over a month?!?:shock: oy. As always...they are a lot of fun,doing great on their training, and simply a joy. Their WB inspections are at the beginning of Sep. which I am very excited for. They will both be registered/inspected for OLD/NA/ISR.


----------



## Piaffe

more baby pics


----------



## Piaffe

a few more


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

Wow,so beautiful. I love the picture with the 4 of them cantering together.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Wow they are gorgeous!


----------



## soenjer55

Love the pictures with all four, it's so amazing how they all match, lol.


----------



## Piaffe

*AGH!? Two months????*

It's so weird that the girls are going to be 2 months old next week:shock: I snapped some new pics yesterday evening and had to share:wink: They are getting big!!!


----------



## paintluver

I love their names! They are both so flippin cute!


----------



## Piaffe

More pics!


----------



## Piaffe

AND MORE


----------



## Piaffe

The last batch...I think...


----------



## Piaffe

paintluver said:


> I love their names! They are both so flippin cute!


aw..thanks  I think their names suit them


----------



## countryryder

Still cute as ever!


----------



## wyominggrandma

Where is godmothers picture of my godfilly???


----------



## New_image

*Rhapsody sure is gangly! *
*Aeri is turning into a nice young lady, love that first picture of her.*


----------



## Drifting

They are both so cute! Love the movement shots


----------



## SaddleStrings

Look at those long legs on Rhapsody! Adorable Aeri is pretty well put together, can defiantly see a dressage prospect in her. Boy, they sure grow fast!


----------



## EmilyandJesse

So cute!! I absolutley adore there names!! Good luck with them!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Awww what darlings they are!! Rhapsody is my favorite!


----------



## xxdanioo

more pics?


----------



## Inga

How did their inspections go? Love the pics, can't wait for updates. I bet they are HUGE now.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Yes, need more pics, updates on these adorable girls.


----------



## Piaffe

Oh...forgot about this thread..lol. Yep..the girlies are 5 months and getting big! Rhaps looks like she is going to be black still and Aeri I think is still going to be brown. They are such good and sweet fillies. They were weaned and they are in with a babysitter now and doing very well. I'll post pics from the time I left off until the age they are now so you can see how they've grown  It might be a couple days before I can get recent pics though. 

Inga- They didn't get inspected this year due to various things,but mainly the stallion owners were irresponsible and didn't get their foal certificates sent to me in time. I was told they had to have them to be inspected...though I found out later I could have taken them anyways *sigh*. They will be inspected as yearlings and I have no doubt they will do great


----------



## Piaffe

The last pics were when they were two months old? Shame on me Ok...I will post pics in order from 2 1/2 months until now (5 months :-o)

So here they are at _2 1/2 months_. Going through weird color changing!


----------



## Piaffe

more from 2 1/2 months...


----------



## Piaffe

_about 3-3 1/2 months_...starting to get fuzzier...and still color changing :/


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Ah their SO beautiful! I can't wait to see them all grown up.


----------



## Piaffe

4 months...getting some crazy winter coats :O


----------



## Piaffe

More from 4 months...


----------



## Piaffe

even more at 4 months...


----------



## Piaffe

4 1/2 months...


----------



## Piaffe

And 5 months...full blown winter coats too...please excuse the mud...it's been raining a ton lately and well...you know horses. The muddier it is the better rolling ground


----------



## Piaffe

and more...


----------



## Piaffe

one more batch to sum it up


----------



## Piaffe

agh! I lied...one more batch  They are kind of going through some ugly stages,but I love em' anyways:lol:


----------



## SaddleStrings

So cute! I love these two girls!


----------



## Inga

They are both lovely. I hope you will continue to share pictures about them as they grow up. I am in love with Redwine, he is gorgeous.


----------



## xxdanioo

They look so cute and fuzzy!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

both so cute! love them.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

They're both adorable!! I especially like the darker one with the funky stripe down her face. :smile:


----------



## wyominggrandma

Hmm, never did get a photo of my grandfilly.


----------

